# Mini PC??



## Jsmoothie (Jun 29, 2022)

Should I get a Mini PC? Specifically one from Minisforum. I have five more questions: Is a mini pc more/as powerful as a typical gaming pc? Is it as/more affordable than a gaming pc/laptop? Is it worth it or should I just get a regular affordable gaming pc/laptop? What/which type of mini pc should I get? And, Is it powerful enough to run [Insert demanding games] on max settings? If it can run games like Doom Eternal, Horizon Zero Dawn, RDR2, GTAV, etc. preferably all on max settings then it should also be able to run games I'm also interested in like Persona, Minecraft, and Sonic Robo Blast 2, all perfectly fine. Just to name a few.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 29, 2022)

You need to get like a razer core x and a deliciated graphic card, should be able to run those games just fine.


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 29, 2022)

The mini's often have less connection-options (for example only one M2 slot, less pcie slots etc. Also CPU-coolers can be very large! Cost-wise the choice of the graphics card is more likely to hurt your budget... Choose your graphics card wisely and if it fits in a mini and it can power it: go for it! 
My girlfriend really hates my large tower (compensation I guess), my next one might be the tiniest one I can fit all my stuff in...


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jun 29, 2022)

-It's not. Keep in mind that even a gaming laptop is nowhere near as powerful as a tower gaming PC. 
-It is more affordable. Especially in the computer environment, you pay what you get. If you pay cheap, expect cheapness from it unless we're going after prebuilts or sharks
-If you're going "on a budget" your best bet would be single pieces and then you either avoid prebuilts or you pay someone to assemble everything for you


----------



## KitChan (Jul 2, 2022)

Honestly, if you want a compact gaming PC, just get an Xbox Series X. It has the performance of a $1000 PC for $500
Most of the games you mentioned are on it and there's also Gamepass which is pretty good value, especially if you do the upgrade from XBL Gold trick.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

I too am thinking 'bout a mini pc to play the Steam game ARMA 3, or GOG's [i forgot the name. [underground after a nuclear detonation]]. My laptop is not powerful enough to run it [very laggy].


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 13, 2022)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Gamin...SD-Black-Windows-11-Home-TG01-2003w/811088984

Would recommend this PC for the most part, its not compact but its pretty nice for those games


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Gamin...SD-Black-Windows-11-Home-TG01-2003w/811088984
> 
> Would recommend this PC for the most part, its not compact but its pretty nice for those games


Looks good. Shame about including 11, but that can be easily replaced.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Gamin...SD-Black-Windows-11-Home-TG01-2003w/811088984
> 
> Would recommend this PC for the most part, its not compact but its pretty nice for those games



Very good call. I just looked at:

Intel i5-10400F Dell G5 Gaming Desktop Computer​
As a mater of fact, Would this be any good also?


----------



## ILuvGames (Aug 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Very good call. I just looked at:
> 
> Intel i5-10400F Dell G5 Gaming Desktop Computer​
> As a mater of fact, Would this be any good also?



These are pretty popular. Should be fine for Arma 3 and maybe some GOG games too. Depends on what you play outside of Arma 3. Not sure if it's faster than your laptop but it's cheap for what you get in a case as small as that. The i7 (4 cores, 8 threads) is probably worth it but there are plenty of those with the i5 that are much cheaper from another seller.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/234582429004?hash=item369e33cd4c:g:8GAAAOSwZA1in~N6


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 14, 2022)

ILuvGames said:


> These are pretty popular. Should be fine for Arma 3 and maybe some GOG games too. Depends on what you play outside of Arma 3. Not sure if it's faster than your laptop but it's cheap for what you get in a case as small as that. The i7 (4 cores, 8 threads) is probably worth it but there are plenty of those with the i5 that are much cheaper from another seller.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/234582429004?hash=item369e33cd4c:g:8GAAAOSwZA1in~N6



I shall make a sound decision when my check comes in next month. TY for the info.


----------



## ILuvGames (Aug 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I shall make a sound decision when my check comes in next month. TY for the info.


Hope it helped you.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 14, 2022)

Is a Ryzen 5700G APU still good for cheap PC builds and the like? I sadly don't have much money to spend on graphics cards, and the 6000 line is exclusive to laptops. I'm mainly interested in emulation up to the PS2, OG Xbox and GameCube/Wii


----------



## RaikaZelkova (Aug 14, 2022)

I ended up going with an intel nuc PC in my living room, It does not have a graphics card though. It works well enough and it will connect to my PC with a graphics card in the office and stream the games over lan. If you have a set up or could have a set up like that it isnt bad. If not i agree with above, You'll want something with a graphics card. I looked at the corsair one because its form factor but not sure if that is a good size for what you want.


----------



## ILuvGames (Aug 14, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> Is a Ryzen 5700G APU still good for cheap PC builds and the like? I sadly don't have much money to spend on graphics cards, and the 6000 line is exclusive to laptops. I'm mainly interested in emulation up to the PS2, OG Xbox and GameCube/Wii



This guy's Youtube channel is great for that kind of stuff. He does APU reviews, tablet reviews, single board computer reviews, mini PC reviews, gaming phone reviews, gaming handheld reviews, android sticks and android mini console reviews etc, and he 'loves' a bit of gaming emulation. He has 'more than a handful' of videos specifically for the 5700G and several more for others in that series. Here's the one he has that I thought might be the most informative to you as he tests it without a dedicated GPU.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

ILuvGames said:


> These are pretty popular. Should be fine for Arma 3 and maybe some GOG games too. Depends on what you play outside of Arma 3. Not sure if it's faster than your laptop but it's cheap for what you get in a case as small as that. The i7 (4 cores, 8 threads) is probably worth it but there are plenty of those with the i5 that are much cheaper from another seller.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/234582429004?hash=item369e33cd4c:g:8GAAAOSwZA1in~N6



Sorry to bother you again, but would this do for what I want? Then I would have to get a keyboard. I plan to use the HDMI n hook it up to my 36" TV as a monitor. Take note of my selections. using it for like Arma 3, and other games on the GOG site.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but would this do for what I want? Then I would have to get a keyboard. I plan to use the HDMI n hook it up to my 36" TV as a monitor. Take note of my selections. using it for like Arma 3, and other games on the GOG site.
> 
> View attachment 325736


No, i dont think so, your better off with a real desktop, a Cheap dell with a random GPU would offer better performance than that

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1446378767...qiJ8K+PK1CKpBSd8KNGAvqhKQ=|tkp:Bk9SR5Tg8p7hYA

with a GPU would be better


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> No, i dont think so, your better off with a real desktop, a Cheap dell with a random GPU would offer better performance than that
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144637876711?hash=item21ad16d9e7:g28AAOSwl5xixxdm&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoL4PXyyhgxILtBSQmT4DUnHy4E/ePQDW8TB/wt+/SkQyKFlHXo1Pten+OMljC8zM+CPITMCsDfT3Tj4K9Af1CV+oB+rOHM/mVzOMZcCZe5u8WfY0bSWn2zQxP9TdWJAvhj86iHj5UKPF8q/H0gE5bT+KolT2fCS1QvG2JUqjUTIXQfoyHYhwpWMN/X2yWXqiJ8K+PK1CKpBSd8KNGAvqhKQ=|tkp:Bk9SR5Tg8p7hYA
> 
> with a GPU would be better



GPU.. Vas Ist GPU? Darn, No power cord to it. So Now I gotta find Power cord,  and a keyboard, I have a wireless mouse. Edit: Says it comes with power cord. So what is this GPU? [general processing unit]?


----------



## ILuvGames (Sep 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> GPU.. Vas Ist GPU? Darn, No power cord to it. So Now I gotta find Power cord,  and a keyboard, I have a wireless mouse. Edit: Says it comes with power cord. So what is this GPU? [general processing unit]?


GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) e.g. a dedicated gaming graphics card. Most laptops (except most gaming laptops), chromebooks, non gaming desktops, have a CPU/APU (processor) with integrated graphics (Including the one I linked to). This means that part of your ram will be used as video ram of sorts. Although there have been leaps and bound made in integrated graphics in more modern CPU/APU's, unless you have the budget for them integrated graphics is the bottom tier for gaming. That Lenovo has integrated graphics. This is a cheaper listing for the Lenovo with the choices you made.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/294416858989

Sombrerosonic is right in that a cheap proper desktop with a dedicated GPU is the way to go for better value for money and better upgradeability compared to the Lenovo. If you had a certain price you would be wiling to pay up to, it would help. I don't mind trawling ebay listings for the best deal for you if it would help you more.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 6, 2022)

ILuvGames said:


> GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) e.g. a dedicated gaming graphics card. Most laptops (except most gaming laptops), chromebooks, non gaming desktops, have a CPU/APU (processor) with integrated graphics (Including the one I linked to). This means that part of your ram will be used as video ram of sorts. Although there have been leaps and bound made in integrated graphics in more modern CPU/APU's, unless you have the budget for them integrated graphics is the bottom tier for gaming. That Lenovo has integrated graphics. This is a cheaper listing for the Lenovo with the choices you made.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/294416858989
> 
> Sombrerosonic is right in that a cheap proper desktop with a dedicated GPU is the way to go for better value for money and better upgradeability compared to the Lenovo. If you had a certain price you would be wiling to pay up to, it would help. I don't mind trawling ebay listings for the best deal for you if it would help you more.



Look at my recently bought or got post on that thread.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but would this do for what I want? Then I would have to get a keyboard. I plan to use the HDMI n hook it up to my 36" TV as a monitor. Take note of my selections. using it for like Arma 3, and other games on the GOG site.
> 
> View attachment 325736



From the look of it, it has no HDMI


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 6, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> From the look of it, it has no HDMI



True dat. I asked the seller [though late], said It did not. But I do have an adapter from an earlier attempt to port my laptop's screen to the TV.

PC should arrive the 12th of this month. Yea right. lol


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> True dat. I asked the seller [though late], said It did not. But I do have an adapter from an earlier attempt to port my laptop's screen to the TV.



You would have to buy a display port to hdmi cable.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 6, 2022)

Backside of it


----------



## ILuvGames (Sep 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Look at my recently bought or got post on that thread.


I think you did alright there. Looked at quite a few Optiplex's last night while replying to you. As for a copy of Windows for example, there are sometimes promotions from keysellers posted here. Maybe try one of them. Personally, I have used one called gamers-outlet.net quite a few times now to buy game keys and some Windows 10 Pro Retail keys for about 3 euro's each. It's not a recommendation but i've not had a problem with them and they have an excellent Trustpilot score.

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.gamers-outlet.net


----------



## kupo-on-gbatem (Sep 8, 2022)

I bought an IntelNUC8i3beh three years ago for I guess 290 euros on amazon. Some days ago I looked in my orders history and noticed that the price doubled. So instead of getting cheaper it got much more expensive, it's ridiculous. And for the games you mentioned, you will need a much more powerful device than me (I just use it on my TV for movies and retrogaming). Can't recommend to buy a mini pc at the moment. Atleast no IntelNUC, which are expensive even in "normal" times.


----------



## Raku3702 (Sep 13, 2022)

Jsmoothie said:


> Should I get a Mini PC? Specifically one from Minisforum. I have five more questions: Is a mini pc more/as powerful as a typical gaming pc? Is it as/more affordable than a gaming pc/laptop? Is it worth it or should I just get a regular affordable gaming pc/laptop? What/which type of mini pc should I get? And, Is it powerful enough to run [Insert demanding games] on max settings? If it can run games like Doom Eternal, Horizon Zero Dawn, RDR2, GTAV, etc. preferably all on max settings then it should also be able to run games I'm also interested in like Persona, Minecraft, and Sonic Robo Blast 2, all perfectly fine. Just to name a few.


For playing that get an good normal gaming PC with for example an Radeon RX6600 /6600XT which is very cheap for what it offers becayse most of the mini pcs have APUs.
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005004168527010.html
That's a mini pc with rtx 3050 but its very expensive.


----------



## Raku3702 (Sep 13, 2022)

Jsmoothie said:


> Should I get a Mini PC? Specifically one from Minisforum. I have five more questions: Is a mini pc more/as powerful as a typical gaming pc? Is it as/more affordable than a gaming pc/laptop? Is it worth it or should I just get a regular affordable gaming pc/laptop? What/which type of mini pc should I get? And, Is it powerful enough to run [Insert demanding games] on max settings? If it can run games like Doom Eternal, Horizon Zero Dawn, RDR2, GTAV, etc. preferably all on max settings then it should also be able to run games I'm also interested in like Persona, Minecraft, and Sonic Robo Blast 2, all perfectly fine. Just to name a few.


I found this cool one: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000...1000023.3.735c7346NmH5pB&gatewayAdapt=glo2esp


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

Raku3702 said:


> I found this cool one: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000...1000023.3.735c7346NmH5pB&gatewayAdapt=glo2esp


Im not going to lie to you, This thing looks like a scam


----------



## Raku3702 (Oct 9, 2022)

Jsmoothie said:


> Should I get a Mini PC? Specifically one from Minisforum. I have five more questions: Is a mini pc more/as powerful as a typical gaming pc? Is it as/more affordable than a gaming pc/laptop? Is it worth it or should I just get a regular affordable gaming pc/laptop? What/which type of mini pc should I get? And, Is it powerful enough to run [Insert demanding games] on max settings? If it can run games like Doom Eternal, Horizon Zero Dawn, RDR2, GTAV, etc. preferably all on max settings then it should also be able to run games I'm also interested in like Persona, Minecraft, and Sonic Robo Blast 2, all perfectly fine. Just to name a few.


for that games get a new gen console/steam deck, if you dont want a console get a https://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Gamin...SD-Black-Windows-11-Home-TG01-2003w/811088984

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> Im not going to lie to you, This thing looks like a scam


yes tru


----------



## fatsquirrel (Oct 9, 2022)

Jsmoothie said:


> Should I get a Mini PC? Specifically one from Minisforum. I have five more questions: Is a mini pc more/as powerful as a typical gaming pc? Is it as/more affordable than a gaming pc/laptop? Is it worth it or should I just get a regular affordable gaming pc/laptop? What/which type of mini pc should I get? And, Is it powerful enough to run [Insert demanding games] on max settings? If it can run games like Doom Eternal, Horizon Zero Dawn, RDR2, GTAV, etc. preferably all on max settings then it should also be able to run games I'm also interested in like Persona, Minecraft, and Sonic Robo Blast 2, all perfectly fine. Just to name a few.


I play older games and I run such a miniPC. Its the best thing i bought. Im dont with 70l cases and shit like that. 
If you expect that it wont run super good with high fps and play on lower resolutions its perfect.


----------

